# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Schematic για μητρική Pegatron APP78-CF (Από HP Touchsmart 300)

## Hary Dee

Γειά σας. Αναζητώ σχηματικό για τη μητρική Pegatron APP78-CF (από HP Touchsmart 300). Έχω φάει τον κόσμο αλλά τίποτε.

Η σχετική κουβέντα εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=91979

Ευχαριστώ

----------

